# CEAR DC motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

zwmaster said:


> I have one more DC motor on my scrap pile.
> ....Can I use this motor for low weight EV car mod or EV bike build?......
> There are two designations for voltage and current V, Vecc, A and Aecc.
> ........Should I refurbish it or throw away?


Hi zw,

You didn't say, but I'll bet this is a pretty heavy beast. And at 440 VDC, that would make it a problem for EV use. Even with a 15 kW rating, see how small the brushes are compared to your Kostov? That is due to the low current rating.

V, Vecc, A, Aecc are likely armature and field ratings. Meaning it is shunt or compound wound. Can't read Italian.

I hate to see any motor thrown away, but think this one would not work well in an EV. Maybe as a stationary generator battery charger, power supply or dynamometer load.

Regards,

major


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

major said:


> You didn't say, but I'll bet this is a pretty heavy beast.
> .
> .
> V, Vecc, A, Aecc are likely armature and field ratings. Meaning it is shunt or compound wound. Can't read Italian.
> ...


 
thnx major.
I was waiting for your opinion.
It is heavy, almost as 11" K.

Actually I did get this one to test some controller designs. A friend of mine did get it from junk yard and planed to tear it apart for metal and copper.
I was faster this time. Some other/better motors weren’t so lucky.

What do SEP and SER on the plate mean?
How can I check if it’s shunt or compound (without open it up).

Any idea how to control dynamometer that is diy? 

zw


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

zwmaster said:


> Any idea how to control dynamometer that is diy?
> 
> zw


I've been thinking about this and will post a novel proposal as a new thread in a few days after I figure out how to explain a couple of details.
Gerhard


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

GerhardRP said:


> I've been thinking about this and will post a novel proposal as a new thread in a few days after I figure out how to explain a couple of details.
> Gerhard


Great!
i can't wait for it


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

zwmaster said:


> What do SEP and SER on the plate mean?


Not sure due to Italian. But in English I'd say SER means series and SEP is unusual to see, maybe SepEx????



> How can I check if it’s shunt or compound (without open it up).


I don't know how many motor terminals or leads there are. But resistance can be a good indicator. Series winding basically look like short circuits to ohmmeters, way less than one Ohm. SepEx fields usually read in the 10's of ohms. Shunt fields in the 100's of ohms.




> Any idea how to control dynamometer that is diy?


Sure. Take a shunt generator and hook the armature to a resistor bank. Then apply a variable shunt field current. So the armature will deliver high current to the resistive load bank which will be proportional to the small current you supply to the shunt field. The torque applied to the test motor can then be controlled from a reasonably size power supply (for the generator field). The resistor bank on the generator armature will be large. Basically the same power rating as what you want for the mechanical load on the motor.

major


----------

